# Old natty photo vs Recent enhanced one!



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

So I'm rumerging through my kitchen draws and I stumble across one of my old SIM card's. I manage to get on to it using an old phone and I've just gone and found this old pic of me back in 2012 two month's before deciding to jump on my first cycle! I compared it two a recent pic from May 2015 and the results was just to good not to share 

Left pic 100% natty, right pic I think I had about 5 decent cycles under my belt and one competitive competition where I placed 2nd


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Link doesn't work


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Link doesn't work


 How the hell do I upload photos?? Won't let me for some reason..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Still not working lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Click on the link and upload.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol this thread. :lol:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Click on the link and upload.
> 
> View attachment 119992


 If only it was that simple! Don't havethat option, only insert other media wich says existing attachments or ulr and neither of them work..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

F**king joke this is! Looks like I'll have to give that second prep log a miss then boy's cause the site obviously ain't working on my p*ssing phone.

Gonna go jab meself a couple ml of tri tren and have a strop! :angry:

Peace


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Upload them to tinypic or photobucket n post the link here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ffs sort it out bruv....on the edge of my seat here


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Came in expecting gains, left disappointed....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Lorian @Hera can u sort this?

Think someone was having the same problem last week


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I was looking forward to this but now I am just Furious.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking chainsmoking here


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Boooom!

That should work. Sorry about that guy's :thumb


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Massive difference fella. Your physique is great though


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Massive difference fella. Your physique is great though


 Probably wasn't worth the wait but finally got it up there in the end :thumb:

Thanks bro


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Crazy difference. Shoulders looking immense mate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Just closer to the camera in 2nd pic?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> Crazy difference. Shoulders looking immense mate.


 No slin, GH or seo's as of yet so hopefully a lot more progress to come!

Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive difference, great tricep


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Adz said:


> Massive difference, great tricep


 Cheers bro. I'm very arm dominant so they grow easily! What I'm most pleased with in this pic though is my rear delts. I remember how underdeveloped they were when I was natural as you can clearly see in the pic. So it's good to see that both my training regime and my vision of my physique are working as they should.

Pleased.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like great gains, definitely see the difference between the two pics, much more definition and size in the right pic


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> He's obviously gained and his conditioning is a lot better but learning how to pose and being closer to the camera has made the biggest difference


 I was playing with him 

Big difference.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> He's obviously gained and his conditioning is a lot better but learning how to pose and being closer to the camera has made the biggest difference


 "Being closer to the camera has made the biggest difference"?? Sorry mate but are we looking at the same pic. Can't argue the fact that learning to pose makes a difference because it does, it makes a HUGE difference. But saying the biggest difference in these pics is being closer to the camera in a f**king insult and you clearly don't know what you're looking at.

Pretty sure I was 14st in that first pic and that was bulked. Am 16st 6 in the second one and was f**king lean!

No disrespect bro but you're dreaming if you think that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Even man like phil heath knows standing closer to the judges than your opponents makes you look bigger


 Always causing trouble you lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Always causing trouble you lol
> 
> It cant be helped its in my genes


 I'm not even going there haha


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Always causing trouble you lol
> 
> It cant be helped its in my genes


 lmao


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I think the clear differences between the pics make distance irrelevant bro. The fact that somebody can stack on 2st worth of solid muscle in almost as many year's and you still feel the need to call him out or say something negative says everything about you.

Cheeky c*nt.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

ellis.ben said:


> I think the clear differences between the pics make distance irrelevant bro. The fact that somebody can stack on 2st worth of solid muscle in almost as many year's and you still feel the need say call him out or say something negative says everything about you.
> 
> Cheeky c*nt.


 Definitely just trying to piss you off, dont worry about it, massive difference....obviously, how tall are you?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Definitely just trying to piss you off, dont worry about it, massive difference....obviously, how tall are you?


 Just another forum clown mate, one thing the internet's never short of!

Thanks bro.

I'm 5.10.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> I think the clear differences between the pics make distance irrelevant bro. The fact that somebody can stack on 2st worth of solid muscle in almost as many year's and you still feel the need to call him out or say something negative says everything about you.
> 
> Cheeky c*nt.





DatGuy said:


> Dark sim said it 1st but you liked his comment. Did you miss the part where I said you'd gained and look better?
> 
> If you can't take some slight negativity don't post your pics on the Internet
> 
> Insecure c**t


 Guys, enough handbags now ffs lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

WallsOfJericho said:


> ellis.ben said:
> 
> 
> > I think the clear differences between the pics make distance irrelevant bro. The fact that somebody can stack on 2st worth of solid muscle in almost as many year's and you still feel the need say call him out or say something negative says everything about you.
> ...


 Definitely just trying to piss you off, dont worry about it, massive difference....obviously, how tall are you?

Just because someone says something you might not agree with doesn't necessarily mean they're trying to p1ss you off


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Ignore the trolls, the difference is clearly visible


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Definitely just trying to piss you off, dont worry about it, massive difference....obviously, how tall are you?
> 
> Just because someone says something you might not agree with doesn't necessarily mean they're trying to p1ss you off


 He's learnt :lol:


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Such a great improvement for sure. Well done that man, and well done for getting the pics sorted


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely just trying to piss you off, dont worry about it, massive difference....obviously, how tall are you?
> ...


 He's learnt 

I never thought anyone was trying to p1ss me off.....just didn't agree with what they said lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> Who said there was no difference?


 You said the biggest difference between those pics was learning how to pose and me being closer to the camera.. Wich is clearly another way of saying there is no difference.

So yeah you did mate.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

jackdaw said:


> Ignore the trolls, the difference is clearly visible


 I remember when UK-M was full of people who actually motivated, and supported each other. Now it's full of cocky, arrogant p**cks who troll peoples posts and are clearly on to much gear. It's become more like Facebook these day's rather than a source people can turn to for help or advice.

Sad times.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Mildo said:


> Such a great improvement for sure. Well done that man, and well done for getting the pics sorted


 Thanks bro.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

What's the diff you put a hat on? 

good work mate massive improvements!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers bro. I'm very arm dominant so they grow easily! What I'm most pleased with in this pic though is my rear delts. I remember how underdeveloped they were when I was natural as you can clearly see in the pic. So it's good to see that both my training regime and my vision of my physique are working as they should.
> 
> Pleased.


 Dunno whether it's the supposed high number of androgen receptors in the shoulder area or what, but shoulders was always a weak area of mine as a natty but they've come leaps and bounds after a few cycles, really thickened up on all three heads


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread = lol


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

So 3 year difference + roids in between pics?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Dunno whether it's the supposed high number of androgen receptors in the shoulder area or what, but shoulders was always a weak area of mine as a natty but they've come leaps and bounds after a few cycles, really thickened up on all three heads


 That's something I noticed during first cycle as well bro, shoulders thickened up loads and I looked a lot wider! They're always the first thing you notice imo. Also frequently jabbing the delts will bring them on leaps and bounds as your gear contains a percentage of oil wich will act as an SEO (sight enhancement oil). Be sure to jab more into your weaker heads such as rear delts and they should come up nicely mate.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> So 3 year difference + roids in between pics?


 Two and a half years mate. And yeah about 5 decent cycles.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> That's something I noticed during first cycle as well bro, shoulders thickened up loads and I looked a lot wider! They're always the first thing you notice imo. Also frequently jabbing the delts will bring them on leaps and bounds as your gear contains a percentage of oil wich will act as an SEO (sight enhancement oil). Be sure to jab more into your weaker heads such as rear delts and they should come up nicely mate.


 Noticed the same with traps as well. Not pinned my delts (or traps) as of yet.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Two and a half years mate. And yeah about 5 decent cycles.


 Looking good mate, I asume the rest has improved equaly


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Look really good mate.

No way was you 14 stone in first pic at 5'10" tho, 13 stone would be pushing it, IMO.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Looking good mate, I asume the rest has improved equaly


 Standard bro. Wouldn't be stepping on stage if it wasn't :thumbup1:

Thanks brother


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Look really good mate.
> 
> No way was you 14 stone in first pic at 5'10" tho, 13 stone would be pushing it, IMO.


 Mate i've heard this a thousand times, I don't know what to tell you tbh I'm just a heavy person. Nobody ever believes my weight but the scales don't lie. I've always been heavy bro, even on competition day last year I weighed in at 100kg exactly shredded to the bone. They didn't even have my weight category the heaviest was 70kg and over, 80kg and over and 90kg and over. I should have been in 100kg and over but it did go that high.

Even now I'm 17st 8lbs, ain't stepped foot in the gym, touched gear or ate a decent meal in almost 6month's and I'm still heavy.

I'm just a heavy guy bro.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Mate i've heard this a thousand times, I don't know what to tell you tbh I'm just a heavy person. Nobody ever believes my weight but the scales don't lie. I've always been heavy bro, even on competition day last year I weighed in at 100kg exactly shredded to the bone. They didn't even have my weight category the heaviest was 70kg and over, 80kg and over and 90kg and over. I should have been in 100kg and over but it did go that high.
> 
> Even now I'm 17st 8lbs, ain't stepped foot in the gym, touched gear or ate a decent meal in almost 6month's and I'm still heavy.
> 
> I'm just a heavy guy bro.


 I get this to tbh... Got mates similar size to me who weigh likes stone less :lol:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

People tend to judge you buy their own body and their own understanding of weight from their experience. Wich is fine. But they forget that we're all different and all have different bone density, muscle density, more water, less water, more fat, less fat, bigger organs ect. My wrists are almost the size of my mates ankles and his wrists are tiny. I've also got really thick, well developed leg's and glutes wich is where most of my weight comes from.

I'm just a big guy mate.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Great progress, lol at the trolls. Good work.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Great progress, lol at the trolls. Good work.


 Thanks brother


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol at the guy who said being closer and learning to pose made the biggest difference!! Those arms are so different you'd think they belonged to different people if the face was covered up.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sen said:


> Lol at the guy who said being closer and learning to pose made the biggest difference!! Those arms are so different you'd think they belonged to different people if the face was covered up.


 That's what I thought when i first put them together so thought i'd share it with everybody.. Can't please everyone though aye.

Thanks man.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> People tend to judge you buy their own body and their own understanding of weight from their experience. Wich is fine. But they forget that we're all different and all have different bone density, muscle density, more water, less water, more fat, less fat, bigger organs ect. My wrists are almost the size of my mates ankles and his wrists are tiny.* I've also got really thick, well developed leg's and glutes* wich is where most of my weight comes from.
> 
> I'm just a big guy mate.


 Fat ass


----------

